# NYC Custom frame builder



## badtzbuzz (Mar 7, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a custom frame builder in the New York City Area? Steel or Titanium preffered.


----------



## mquetel (Apr 2, 2006)

A friend of mine who is a transplant from NYC (now lives on the west coast) has had a number of custom bikes built by Vicious Cycles. He thinks they are the bomb. I don't have any contact info, but I am sure you can google them.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

I live in Manhatan and did this hunt a few years back, because I wanted a builder I could meet in person. I did not have much luck. There aren't many left in NYC. Maybe try these?

Jim Swan in Centerport, Long Island:
http://www.centerportcycles.com/index.html

Rick Laspesa in Southampton:
http://rotationsbicyclecenter.com/laspesacycles/who we are.htm

Vicious Cycles is in New Paltz, so if you want to extend your search that far, you might also consider looking in Pennsylvania. Spectrum Cycles does nice work.

Here is a list: http://www.velonews.com/tech/report/articles/7605.0.html

A few years ago I was looking for a steel frame. I called all the builders I could find within three hours of NYC. Mike Zanconato in Worcester, Mass. answered all my questions. I've purchased two frames from him. (His prices are now more like $1900.) Good luck and let us know what you find.


----------



## kannas (Feb 7, 2004)

double


----------



## kannas (Feb 7, 2004)

I am surprised that none mention Richard Sachs in Chester CT...
http://www.richardsachs.com/

ditto Vicious in new paltz, just take metro north up there. my friend had a custom steel 29'r. http://www.visciouscycles.com/
Further up the Hudson River is Serotta, http://www.serotta.com/
Spectrum in PA is amazing... riding friend has a custom ti road rig.
In MA there are handfull more, IF, hot tubes, Zanconato...


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

the wait for a sachs is...what?...2.5 to 3 years now?



kannas said:


> I am surprised that none mention Richard Sachs in Chester CT...
> http://www.richardsachs.com/
> 
> ditto Vicious in new paltz, just take metro north up there. my friend had a custom steel 29'r. http://www.visciouscycles.com/
> ...


----------



## kannas (Feb 7, 2004)

http://www.chelseabicycles.net/

My freind had a frame repaired there and little secret they build custom frames, i had no idea. Shop was formerly know as Different Spokes on 6th ave a fews years back, now from what I hear a pair of well informed individuals are running the shop along with the low key custom frame building.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

Now this is an interesting post. With all the Sevens, Indy Fabs, Serottas, etc. in NYC, you would think a custom frame builder in the city would have a line around the block. Crikey, this is more than a "little secret." I am not bragging, but I've owned three custom bikes and know the owners of three shops in NYC and no one has ever mentioned frame builders at Chelsea Bikes.

I'm good friends with the manager at Metro Bikes on 15th and 6th and he supposedly knows the owner of Chelsea Bikes and he's never said anything either.

I'm going to walk in there next time I'm in the 'hood and ask around.



kannas said:


> http://www.chelseabicycles.net/
> 
> My freind had a frame repaired there and little secret they build custom frames, i had no idea. Shop was formerly know as Different Spokes on 6th ave a fews years back, now from what I hear a pair of well informed individuals are running the shop along with the low key custom frame building.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

*cuevas*

These guys used to build bikes, give them a call and see if they still do, I belive that they 
are in Queens

http://cuevasdevelopment.tripod.com/id3.html


----------

